# New to FF. Have four year old daughter now trying for another child.



## PaulaB (Jun 22, 2007)

I am 35, gay and have a four year old daughter through IUI. this time round have had 9 IUIs, three fresh IVF and two frozen cycles which have all failed. Waiting for hysteroscopy and killer cell tests. Finding things really hard and would like to chat to others. Live in London.


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Paula,

Poor you it sounds like you have had a really tough time.  Why don't you join us on the main Another Miracle thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98891.0. We're a friendly bunch who like to chat and would love another member.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Paula,

My little girl is also the result of IUI - as Edna says come & join us on the Another miracle thread.  Welcome!

Minkey x


----------

